# Which is your favourite flavour profile - Poll



## Hooked (13/12/17)

I saw a poll on FB and I thought it might be interesting to conduct one here. I've never set up a poll before but there's a first time for everything! You are allowed 3 responses. The poll will be closed after 14 days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (13/12/17)

From what I noticed in the DIY section, seems that Desserts is the favourites on here. 

I can't really stand it much prefer fruits and menthol/ ice combos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Hi @Hooked

I like fruity menthols and tobaccoes. So can't answer your poll because I don't have a single favourite. 

Maybe you should consider making the poll such that you can select multiple options. 

And also check out the local ECIGSSA Juice awards, you may want to consider widening the choices a bit. Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I like fruity menthols and tobaccoes. So can't answer your poll because I don't have a single favourite.
> 
> ...



@Silver I've added more categories and allowed 3 responses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I've added more categories and allowed 3 responses.



Thats great @Hooked
I have made my votes!!

Looking forward to seeing how it develops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (13/12/17)

1) Menthols
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
67) VCT's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thats great @Hooked
> I have made my votes!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how it develops



@Silver Then why isn't your vote showing in the poll? It should be.

EDIT: Ah! I see how it works! Only once I'd cast my own vote did I see the poll results.


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

I voted for
Tobacco menthol and fruit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

My votes are showing @Hooked!

PS - I like this poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Silver said:


> I voted for
> Tobacco menthol and fruit!



@Silver How can one change / add to one's vote? I voted for Desserts, but I want to add Bakery. Can't seem to be able to do so.


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver How can one change / add to one's vote? I voted for Desserts, but I want to add Bakery. Can't seem to be able to do so.



I'm not sure @Hooked
Maybe it's a setting when you set it up that allows for votes to be changed. Let us know if you need help to figure it out


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/17)

Still early days in the poll but I am surprised to see menthols so high on the list. I almost never saw people smoking menthol stinkies.

MENTHOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Silver said:


> I'm not sure @Hooked
> Maybe it's a setting when you set it up that allows for votes to be changed. Let us know if you need help to figure it out


@Silver SOS!! HELP!! 

@Silver EDIT: No worries, sorted it out. It is said that "If you need a helping hand look at the end of your arm". I did.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Evil_Toast said:


> 1) Menthols
> .
> .
> .
> ...



@Evil_Toast What are VCT's?? (And what an interesting forum name you have!)


----------



## Raindance (13/12/17)

After two years of peanut butter and banana, with the odd tobacco, all DIY, I am now exploring fruity menthol's and some more bakery recipes. At last found a couple I actually like.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Silver said:


> I voted for
> Tobacco menthol and fruit!


@Silver It's funny - you sound so excited!!


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Raindance said:


> After two years of peanut butter and banana, with the odd tobacco, all DIY, I am now exploring fruity menthol's and some more bakery recipes. At last found a couple I actually like.
> 
> Regards



I guess it's time for a change, huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver It's funny - you sound so excited!!



Haha
i love seeing what the most popular things are in the community
I find these types of things very interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

Silver said:


> I'm not sure @Hooked
> Maybe it's a setting when you set it up that allows for votes to be changed. Let us know if you need help to figure it out



Haha
Good one

I see you got it sorted!
Now there's a "change your vote" button below the poll
Well done @Hooked


----------



## Evil_Toast (14/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Evil_Toast What are VCT's?? (And what an interesting forum name you have!)



VCT - Vanilla, Custard, Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

Just bumping ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Just bumping ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/12/17)

Vote casted. I see at the moment I am but one of 4 people who actually like breakfast type flavours as well. Let's hear it for the minority!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (20/12/17)

Bumping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (20/12/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Vote casted. I see at the moment I am but one of 4 people who actually like breakfast type flavours as well. Let's hear it for the minority!!


Weet-Bix . . . Coffee & rusk . . . Last nights left overs . . . 

I feel that I would need to up my breakfast game to understand what this category has to offer

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (21/12/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Weet-Bix . . . Coffee & rusk . . . Last nights left overs . . .
> 
> I feel that I would need to up my breakfast game to understand what this category has to offer


What kind of a sad childhood did u have hahaha I kid but I can have cereals for breakfast lunch and supper, as a meal and as a vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/12/17)

Bumping ...


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

I voted for fruit, tobacco and breakfast.

I’m still experimenting with different flavours, but every now and then I like to be surprised by something unexpected. For example, when I used to vape I didn’t like the tobacco flavours. Maybe because at the time I wanted to move away completely from the stinkie connotation. After EasyPuff it converted me, and now I’m going out of my way to find tobacco juices! For me now, it “hits the spot” when you feel like a stinkie. 

Something else I’ve noticed is I used to loove sweet flavours. Now, I seem to prefer less sugary tasting ones. The juice I had today (Pacha Mama - Peach, Papaya and Coconut Cream) was near perfect for me. Not sugary at all, just a clean, flavoursome fruit vape.


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

Carnival said:


> I voted for fruit, tobacco and breakfast.
> 
> I’m still experimenting with different flavours, but every now and then I like to be surprised by something unexpected. For example, when I used to vape I didn’t like the tobacco flavours. Maybe because at the time I wanted to move away completely from the stinkie connotation. After EasyPuff it converted me, and now I’m going out of my way to find tobacco juices! For me now, it “hits the spot” when you feel like a stinkie.
> 
> Something else I’ve noticed is I used to loove sweet flavours. Now, I seem to prefer less sugary tasting ones. The juice I had today (Pacha Mama - Peach, Papaya and Coconut Cream) was near perfect for me. Not sugary at all, just a clean, flavoursome fruit vape.



Today, I’m enjoying one of my sweeter juices. Gosh this is weird, maybe because of recently quitting the stinkies my taste buds are all over the place..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/12/17)

Carnival said:


> I voted for fruit, tobacco and breakfast.
> 
> I’m still experimenting with different flavours, but every now and then I like to be surprised by something unexpected. For example, when I used to vape I didn’t like the tobacco flavours. Maybe because at the time I wanted to move away completely from the stinkie connotation. After EasyPuff it converted me, and now I’m going out of my way to find tobacco juices! For me now, it “hits the spot” when you feel like a stinkie.
> 
> Something else I’ve noticed is I used to loove sweet flavours. Now, I seem to prefer less sugary tasting ones. The juice I had today (Pacha Mama - Peach, Papaya and Coconut Cream) was near perfect for me. Not sugary at all, just a clean, flavoursome fruit vape.



@Carnival Aha ... Pacha Mama is going on my To Buy list forthwith! I would have thought it would be very sweet, which I also don't like, but you've changed my mind! It's from Skyblue, right?


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

@Hooked it’s from Vape King. Hope you enjoy it as much as I have been, if you do get it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (24/12/17)

No secret here. Tobacco everyday. I have so many to choose from there is no way of getting tired of any.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/17)

*Bumping ... POLL CLOSES 27 DEC.*


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Thank you to all who participated in this poll.  What is your reaction to the results?

I can't believe that Menthol is the favourite. I haven’t been so surprised since I found out that ice-cream cones aren’t filled to the bottom.

It’s no surprise to me that Breakfast is bottom of the list. I can hardly eat it, never mind vape it, but I wonder why Beverage shares the bottom peg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Thank you to all who participated in this poll.  What is your reaction to the results?
> 
> I can't believe that Menthol is the favourite. I haven’t been so surprised since I found out that ice-cream cones aren’t filled to the bottom.
> 
> It’s no surprise to me that Breakfast is bottom of the list. I can hardly eat it, never mind vape it, but I wonder why Beverage shares the bottom peg?


It's a pleasure @Hooked , thanks for creating the thread. 

Only reason beverages rate so low is that no one has perfected an Irish Coffee yet, and I would actually rather drink a glass of red wine before I vape it!

Many happy clouds to all with your favorite profile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

